# Neue JDK Version erschienen (Oracle) , 1.7.0_05



## Thomas Darimont (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
Download:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1637583.html
Release Notes:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/7u5-relnotes-1653274.html


```
C:\Users\tom>java -version
java version "1.7.0_05"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_05-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.1-b03, mixed mode)
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Funresort (14. Juni 2012)

Wär was für die News Seite, Admins wo seit ihr?^^


----------



## sheel (14. Juni 2012)

OT: Schau mal auf das "t" rechts vom Namen...er ist selbst einer


----------



## Funresort (18. Juni 2012)

oh^^ ups


----------

